# Tank Sizes



## celticman (Jul 20, 2010)

Is there a tank size 30" Long x 18" wide, height not too important.

If so, where can I purchase?

Thanks


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

Aqueon (All Glass Tank Co.) 30 Gallon breeder, 30x18x12, Big Al's on Steeles or any Big Al's via special order. Not cheap though... it's about $79.00 I think...


----------



## celticman (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks. I will look into it. I am planning a breeder setup and can squeeze two of these into the intended space...so might have to live with the price !! Unless somebody has a couple of used 



kev416 said:


> Aqueon (All Glass Tank Co.) 30 Gallon breeder, 30x18x12, Big Al's on Steeles or any Big Al's via special order. Not cheap though... it's about $79.00 I think...


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

I heard that BA's was still selling started kits at that sale price :S I got a whole kit for 120$ taxes included I believe


----------

